# Looking to voice act



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 23, 2020)

Hey, im new to this, never voice acted before, but figured it cant hurt to get myself out there! I have been told I have a very nice deep and affirming voice, but I can do my best to change pitch as me and my friend play around with that. Not looking to be paid as of now just try stuff out, open to all ideas. My discord is Zinc142#7075 so feel free to contact me there. 
Sexual stuff is fine btw.


----------



## Arnak (May 25, 2020)

What about those of us who don't have discord


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

Arnak said:


> What about those of us who don't have discord


Feel free to message me here


----------



## Arnak (May 25, 2020)

May I have a sample of your voice?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

Arnak said:


> May I have a sample of your voice?


Anything in particular I should say for you?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

Arnak said:


> May I have a sample of your voice?


A script or even just a general tone? Im new to this so it would definetly help me give you the best sample.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

I think you should start a YT channel and start posting voice samples there. Plus you should be able to find many exercise to do there for VAing.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> Anything in particular I should say for you?


"I command in the name of the Emperor!"


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> "I command in the name of the Emperor!"


Having touble finding an allowed extension


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> "I command in the name of the Emperor!"


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

That was quick! Your voice reminds me of TealDeer or ArchWarahmmer from YT.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> That was quick! Your voice reminds me of TealDeer or ArchWarahmmer from YT.


That a good thing? Haha


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> That a good thing? Haha


Oh yeah, you never heard of there channels?


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Oh yeah, you never heard of there channels?


Just looked them up, I knew the first one not the second one


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Oh yeah, you never heard of there channels?


I have been told I should be a teacher because of my voice and thats what made me thought, eh screw it maybe I could do some voice work.


----------



## redhusky (May 25, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> I have been told I should be a teacher because of my voice and thats what made me thought, eh screw it maybe I could do some voice work.


Well, the quality is indeed good. You should indeed look into getting a YT set up.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Well, the quality is indeed good. You should indeed look into getting a YT set up.


Yeah, gonna be doing a podcast soonish on video games and would do a youtube channel if I fwlt I had quality content. Figured someone might want some sort of voice work done here especially for free in the mean time.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 25, 2020)

Arnak said:


> May I have a sample of your voice?


I posted higher up the sample someone else wanted


----------



## Arnak (May 26, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> A script or even just a general tone? Im new to this so it would definetly help me give you the best sample.


Not sure how to describe the tone... Getting ready to fight???

"You can beg for mercy from whatever deity you follow, but I will show you none"


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 26, 2020)

Arnak said:


> Not sure how to describe the tone... Getting ready to fight???
> 
> "You can beg for mercy from whatever deity you follow, but I will show you none"


Alright so my roomate was sounding out in the background with me at the begining. Guess weirdly when you say ready to fight I dont think of this particular line as entbusiastic so much as confident.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)

I do voice acting and im in a couple of my friends fandubs


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 26, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I do voice acting and im in a couple of my friends fandubs


Thats cool! I wish I had friends who did that kind of thing, no such luck, hoping to find someone who likes my voice and can use it, just kind of for the fun of it.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)

I voice act as Sly Cooper in this fandub


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 26, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> I voice act as Sly Cooper in this fandub


Thats cool!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)

Yeah I also do voice acting as Fox McCloud, Wolf O Donnel, James McCloud and Falco.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 26, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> Yeah I also do voice acting as Fox McCloud, Wolf O Donnel, James McCloud and Falco.


Real nice man! Hopefully I find somewhere to get out there soon as well! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (May 26, 2020)

Thanks and good luck too


----------



## Arnak (May 26, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> Alright so my roomate was sounding out in the background with me at the begining. Guess weirdly when you say ready to fight I dont think of this particular line as entbusiastic so much as confident.


For some reason I can't open the file


----------



## redhusky (May 26, 2020)

You guys should do stuff like this on your channel. You could find clips from people animal channels, and with permission, dub them over.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 27, 2020)

Arnak said:


> For some reason I can't open the file


Hmm, strange, it is a zip file so that could be why, I can try and figure it put.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 27, 2020)

redhusky said:


> You guys should do stuff like this on your channel. You could find clips from people animal channels, and with permission, dub them over.


That isnt a bad idea for a start


----------



## redhusky (May 27, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> That isnt a bad idea for a start


Of course, it's a good idea. It's mine after.UuU

If you don't have pet that you can record you can hit up "personal pet" channels like so:
This is one of my favorite ones:





But I'm sure you have a lot in mind already.


----------



## Zachary Carl Henry (May 27, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Of course, it's a good idea. It's mine after.UuU
> 
> If you don't have pet that you can record you can hit up "personal pet" channels like so:
> This is one of my favorite ones:
> ...


Now I just need to figure out video editing and get a better computer


----------



## S.A.F.I (May 28, 2020)

Zachary Carl Henry said:


> Hey, im new to this, never voice acted before, but figured it cant hurt to get myself out there! I have been told I have a very nice deep and affirming voice, but I can do my best to change pitch as me and my friend play around with that. Not looking to be paid as of now just try stuff out, open to all ideas. My discord is Zinc142#7075 so feel free to contact me there.
> Sexual stuff is fine btw.




I'm relatively new to voice acting as well, I've only been doing it for about a month or so. IDK how seriously you're planning on taking this but from what I've seen one of the keys that is often overlooked is networking. Try and reach out as many different people as you can and build up professional relationships with whoever you can. I reached out to you over discord if you want to chat. We can also bounce some practice back and forth to work on our voices.


----------



## DingRawD (May 28, 2020)

I wouldn't mind giving it a go again. Haven't done voice acting since 2012 and I wouldn't mind being up to the task. I can do different voice styles, whether which is appropriate for the character.


----------



## AuraPennyHorse (Jun 20, 2020)

I have sent a friend request, im intereasted in ur voice^^ My discord is Arabponyhorse


----------



## redhusky (Jun 20, 2020)

AuraPennyHorse said:


> I have sent a friend request, im intereasted in ur voice^^ My discord is Arabponyhorse


A nm, you found him already! X3


----------

